# Hole Size



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

I need to make a few new lids with ventilation and one side with ventilation and am wondering, whether it's drilled hole or mesh size, what is the largest a hole can be. These containers will be looking at use for all ages, but with holes high up so I doubt anymouse who can't climb yet is an issue.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I would say no larger than quarter inch. To be safe. I've seen bad pictures of what can happen with half inch wire, and it was on the top of their cage. Mice can flip up fairly high in the air. No climbing required.
-Zanne


----------



## Salad Dodger (Jan 4, 2013)

back when i kept birds i used to regularly see wild mice run straight through 1/2" aviary mesh without breaking stride 
so now i keep mice & wish them to stay within their tubs i wouldn't go bigger than 1/4 x 1/4


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Personally I use 0.9cm squared mesh and it works fine for my mice and I haven't had any escapees as of yet.


----------



## lifelongcannibal (Dec 23, 2012)

Yea definitely no 1/2 inch mesh, I would stick with no bigger than 1/4 inch mesh. if you drill holes in plastic, which I do not recommend, as i have tried it, then I would stick to maybe 1/16 inch or so as to not allow mice to get there nose very far through, because if they do they will be able to chew the plastic and potentially get out. I have had mice get out to find them on top of their tanks after chewing out. I would stick to mesh, as it is safer and also allows for MUCH better ventilation. With drilled holes my tanks would always condensate (keep tanks outside) but with mesh they do not, and smell is not as bad.


----------

